# LBS carrying high end Italian bikes around south bay/mid-penn...



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Looking for LBS around south bay/mid-penn that are carrying high end Italian bikes, e.g. Colnago, DeRosa, Pinarello etc... and have good selection on smaller size (48, 49ish).


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

velotech in palo alto - on emerson, between whole foods & dreyfus properties

tiny shop but great (read: $$$$$) stuff.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

Try Shaw's Lightweight Cycles in Santa Clara. Terry carries Fuso, Torelli and Mondonico. Not much in stock since the shop is more focused on service than inventory. Who knows what you may find hanging from a hook on the wall.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*I'll second that*



bustamove said:


> Who knows what you may find hanging from a hook on the wall.


Ask Terry if you can buy the Dave Moulton on the wall!

Most of their in-store stock are track bikes. If you want an Italian custom steel bike, Terry is the man to see. If you are looking for carbon mass produced bikes, buy elsewhere and take it to Shaw's for maintenance.

-G


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

+1 for Velotech!

I got my Parlee there and have a friend who has bought several Pinarello's from them. Matt and Tom (shop owners) are the best.


----------



## bkm (Aug 22, 2005)

Another +1 for Velotech. Matt and Tom are great. This has become my favorite shop over the last year.


----------



## athenasoar (Sep 14, 2007)

Velotech is awesome. Go there.


----------



## givemefive (Jul 27, 2007)

bustamove said:


> Try Shaw's Lightweight Cycles in Santa Clara. Terry carries Fuso, Torelli and Mondonico. Not much in stock since the shop is more focused on service than inventory. Who knows what you may find hanging from a hook on the wall.


I love shaws... across the street from campus but sometimes they get busy and kind of elitist.

I would say they have limited stock but check them out and they have lots more road stuff than track.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Cycle Path in San Mateo. I've never bought a bike from them (can't afford any bike in that shop) but they have a steady flow of customers whenever I'm in there trying not to drool over the Colnagos, Calfees, Scotts, and other bikes. Almost everything they carry is high-end stuff.


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

Kwantani said:


> Looking for LBS around south bay/mid-penn that are carrying high end Italian bikes, e.g. Colnago, DeRosa, Pinarello etc...


Bici Bike in south San Jose. 
http://siliconvalley.citysearch.com/review/1110840

Maybe try going in there and saying to no one in particular "If it isn't Sco...I mean, Italian, it's craahp" That should get you off on the right foot. :thumbsup:


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Summit Bikes in downtown Los Gatos carries a few Colnagos. They have 2 built C50s last time I was there, among others.


----------

